# stroke means no scandinavia



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

everyone/ on our way for our trip and in northern france william had a stroke. in hosp in caen. having an op this week to clean blocked artery and we pray he will be ok to get home to spain.

i am at camping cote de nacre and feeling very low, alone and scared. will not be on email much but it is good to have contact with the outside world:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

OH Karen, I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. 

Fingers crossed he will get the help he needs and is on the road to recovery very soon. Feel free to use the forum as much as you need so you don't feel so alone and scared...we're all here for you!

I'll be thinking of you....perhaps there are members that are near your location that you can meet up with....wish I was!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Karen, hope William will be fit again soon and the operation goes well.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Thinking of you both and praying for a speedy recovery for William,brens


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

How awful for you both. Best wishes for a speedy recovery though. 

Lesley


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

thank you all for your best wishes. williams op was a success and he came out of hospital today! Weak, tired and a little emotional but in one piece. we plan to stay here (Yelloh camping Cote de la Nacre - ab fab!) until end of April so he will feel like travelling (and I am rested too and not stressed out!). Not online that regularly but will update as necessary.

Actually, this camping is so lovely I could stay longer - we shall see - i think william is keen to get home!

thank you again for your kind words
karen


----------



## flyman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats really good to hear Karen, again best wishes to you both x


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, 
We were at Cote de Nacre last Wed & Thurs nights. I meant to use son's laptop in the bar and take advantage of the free Wi-Fi but we got back very late from a cycle ride and I just wanted to eat & drink!

I would have seen your post if I had and could have tracked you down for some company. Anyway good news that he's on the mend. Enjoy your stay at the site - it is a lovely place.

Take care 
Jill


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Glad to hear your (now) good news and all the best to William. (I have a cat by same name!)

Good job you can drive as they normally stop you driving for six week minimum after a stroke.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is good news Karen. Hope William recovers well and you are able to drive home soon.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Such good news Karen! I hope Williams has a speedy recovery and I am so glad you are no longer alone and can just relax and enjoy your time there!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Karen 

I'm sorry to hear your bad news and hope that William is coming along OK. I thought I'd just let you know that I have been there - NO, WE have been there. 

Five years ago the same happened to me - we were on the M25, Frances driving 'cause I'd had 'a funny turn', away from home but not motorhomng then, as that was just a dream for us at the time. To make a long story short, I went from not much use on left side to walking properly again in 4 months. Now I'm right as rain - if I tell anyone I had a stroke they are amazed. 

We retired soon after, now have our motorhome and are in Amsterdam as I write this; home next week for 2 weeks, then off to Morocco (motorhome of course - no worries about flying and all that rubbish)! 

When were home (some of the time!) we go with a walking group - usually 8-10 miles, so we're both fitter thanwe ever were and enjoying life enormously.

So if ever when you are feeling low, think about me - we'll be raising a glass to you both for the same outcome we've had. 

And yes, Frances does drive the van!


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

*nearly home*

thankyou all for your good wishes. william doing well. we had lunch on the beachfront today at oliva. nearly home. 200 k to go. looking forward to seeing doc for advice on next steps to take. already on low fat, low salt diet etc. i thank God it was a warning - we have a chance.

thank you all again for your kindness
karen


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello karen
i have just seen these posts but have sent you 2 emails independently after hearing from you. So pleased to see that William is recovering so well. I'll email again,
Lala


----------

